# We have Trump we don't need the Tea party



## kyzr (Nov 25, 2019)

We're populists now, please delete this thread and replace it with something current


----------



## YoursTruly (Dec 21, 2019)

The Tea Party died in 2009 when the republicans infiltrated and screwed up what we were trying to do.


----------



## Gdjjr (Dec 22, 2019)

kyzr said:


> We're populists now, please delete this thread and replace it with something current


Who died and left you in charge?


----------



## RodISHI (Dec 22, 2019)

YoursTruly said:


> The Tea Party died in 2009 when the republicans infiltrated and screwed up what we were trying to do.


Only if y'all let it.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Feb 14, 2020)

YoursTruly said:


> The Tea Party died in 2009 when the republicans infiltrated and screwed up what we were trying to do.



Can you explain what the Tea Party was trying to do?

My personal experiences predated the Tea Party (approx. 1973 - 2005 / 2006)  and I'm trying to figure out where America and the right in general took such a hard left turn.  I wasn't even old enough to shave when I first started.


----------



## RodISHI (Feb 14, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> YoursTruly said:
> 
> 
> > The Tea Party died in 2009 when the republicans infiltrated and screwed up what we were trying to do.
> ...


Get back a government by the people for the people as originally intended by the founders instead of "institutions" and NGO's with a few elitist ruling as if above and over "we the people".


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Feb 14, 2020)

RodISHI said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > YoursTruly said:
> ...



I'm not being over critical, so don't take me wrong.  It's too easy to get off on the wrong foot.  What you're telling me is a bit vague. 

The original "_Patriot movement"_ (for lack of a more descriptive adjective) had a lot of political wars won and were making great strides in court cases.  What started happening in the early 2000s - starting with the self appointed "_Minutemen_" and going forward set the constitutionalists, patriots, etc. back 50 years and erased many of their hard earned victories.  And again, I could never understand why.  Fact is, most of those guys are gone and you wouldn't even know many of them ever existed.


----------



## deanrd (Feb 14, 2020)

Justin Amash was tea party. But it turns out he was also a patriot. Who knew?


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Feb 14, 2020)

deanrd said:


> Justin Amash was tea party. But it turns out he was also a patriot. Who knew?



He might be on the cusp of a major change in right wing thinking


----------



## RodISHI (Feb 15, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> RodISHI said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...


Stopping things like the influx of illegals into the country was big on the to do list. Politicians and government bureaucracies stepping over the line on 2A rights is another biggy, anything from sitting judges who denied basic liberties, personal responsibility and limited government spending, many were concerned about how bureaucracy was questioning how people raise their own children without all the special interest agendas being pushed, home-schoolers were being heavily attacked, limits on big money lobbyist steering legislation that interferes with personal rights. Small groups formed throughout but they did get infiltrated by Republicans and Republicans somewhat and they pretty much co-opted the Tea Party because they would not have been able to overcome the whole movement if it kept on growing. Now you still have the Republican Party but it has been washed a little, Not enough IMO but that will still be up to all the people to stay involved and teach their children to stay involved. Listening to Sarah Palin's speeches may help you.

I haven't kept up on it due to health issues but here's their link. They are still there just not as active. I know at one point they literally did a door to door get out to vote in our rural areas. Tea Party Patriots


----------



## RodISHI (Feb 15, 2020)

deanrd said:


> Justin Amash was tea party. But it turns out he was also a patriot. Who knew?


He thinks as highly about Barr as Rod does according to his tweets...lol


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Feb 15, 2020)

RodISHI said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > RodISHI said:
> ...



It was that deal about the influx of so - called _"illegals"_ that killed the right.  The Tea Party types and others spent more on that issue and grew government bigger on bad strategies than the issue costs.  Adding insult to injury, the loss of Liberties in other areas was not worth the Trillions of dollars they wasted on the issue.

The objective should have been to oppose any increase in the size, power and scope of government.  With that and the right strategies, we could have protected our Liberties AND addressed immigration.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Feb 18, 2020)

And another thread bites the dust.


----------



## Picaro (Mar 8, 2020)

Trump's policies are hated by the Kochs, who own the Tea Party and invented it. They've apparently dropped it and now spend the money elsewhere. And, they love criminal illegal aliens, the more the better.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Mar 8, 2020)

_"We have Trump we don't need the Tea party"_

True. 

Both are equally idiotic, ridiculous, and wrong.


----------



## Oddball (Mar 8, 2020)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> _"We have Trump we don't need the Tea party"_
> 
> True.
> 
> Both are equally idiotic, ridiculous, and wrong.


----------



## SassyIrishLass (Apr 16, 2020)

Tea Party ideals gave us Trump.


The demoquacks keep clinging to their failed policies.


----------



## Correll (Apr 16, 2020)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> _"We have Trump we don't need the Tea party"_
> 
> True.
> 
> Both are equally idiotic, ridiculous, and wrong.


----------



## otto105 (Apr 24, 2020)

Porter Rockwell said:


> YoursTruly said:
> 
> 
> > The Tea Party died in 2009 when the republicans infiltrated and screwed up what we were trying to do.
> ...



The teaparty was an astroturf organization formed by wealthy backer to oppose an African-American president and to oppose any government money going to brown skinned people.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Apr 24, 2020)

otto105 said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > YoursTruly said:
> ...



If only it were that simple.


----------



## Correll (Apr 25, 2020)

otto105 said:


> Porter Rockwell said:
> 
> 
> > YoursTruly said:
> ...




Wow. You accused your enemies of Wacism. You must be such a good guy.


----------



## Denizen (Apr 25, 2020)

Dopey Donald Trump is the leader of the Clorox party?

Clorox with Lysol chaser, the drink for real conservatives.


----------



## Correll (Apr 25, 2020)

Denizen said:


> Dopey Donald Trump is the leader of the Clorox party?
> 
> Clorox with Lysol chaser, the drink for real conservatives.




Meanwhile in the real world, the debate about the cost benefit of the lock down policies is being done by people not you.


----------



## otto105 (Apr 27, 2020)

Correll said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> > Porter Rockwell said:
> ...



Just explained the tea party so people might better understand its current form the teanderthal one.


----------



## Correll (Apr 28, 2020)

otto105 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > otto105 said:
> ...




No, you just called a large group of people that dare to hold different political views than you, a bad name.

That is all you did. You smeared millions of people. 

You are a race baiting asshole.


----------



## Denizen (Apr 28, 2020)

Correll said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



MAGAnuts are not a race. They don't qualify.


----------



## Correll (Apr 28, 2020)

Denizen said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > otto105 said:
> ...



I did not accuse him of being racist, (though he probably is) I pointed out that he was a race baiting asshole.


Which he is.


So, are you too stupid to read and understand common english words, or were you just pretending to be that fucking stupid, so you could try to confuse the issue, with your idiocy?

Either way, my point stands. Anyone that would smear the good people of the Tea Party Movement as "wacist" are race baiting assholes. Fuck them/you all.


----------



## Denizen (Apr 28, 2020)

Correll said:


> Denizen said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



"The lady doth protest too much, methinks".

The shit fits. Keep it under your hat.


----------



## Correll (Apr 28, 2020)

Denizen said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Denizen said:
> ...




So, someone fucktard calls a group "wacist" and I point out that the people saying that are just being race baiting assholes. And they are.


That is the appropriate response and anyone that says otherise, is a fucking asshole liar.


----------



## bluzman61 (Apr 28, 2020)

Denizen said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Denizen said:
> ...


????????????????>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>??????????>>>>>>>>THISONEISVERYVERYDIM>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Denizen (Apr 28, 2020)

Correll said:


> Denizen said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



You are a fanatic MAGAnut. You talk a lot of shit and then have to eat your words.


----------



## Correll (Apr 28, 2020)

Denizen said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Denizen said:
> ...




I speak the truth to raving lying piece of shit leftards.


----------



## bluzman61 (Apr 28, 2020)

Denizen said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Denizen said:
> ...


?????????????????>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>???????????>>>>>>>>>>>>WhoISthisMORON??????????>>>>>


----------



## Denizen (Apr 28, 2020)

Correll said:


> Denizen said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



The grossly demented often say that.

Do you have to carry a letter from a doctor attesting to your sanity?


----------



## bluzman61 (Apr 28, 2020)

Denizen said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Denizen said:
> ...


???????????????>>>>>>>>>???????????>>>>>>>>THETHINGTHATWOULDN'TLEAVE!!!!!!>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Correll (Apr 28, 2020)

Denizen said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Denizen said:
> ...





Your pretense of confusion is not credible. 

Fuck off and die.


----------



## otto105 (Apr 28, 2020)

Correll said:


> otto105 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



No, I pointed out that a "large group of people" who were part of the tea party movement joined an astroturf organization that vehemently opposed an African-American in the WH and any tax money flowing to brown skinned people.


----------



## Porter Rockwell (Apr 28, 2020)

Denizen said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Denizen said:
> ...



Most of the time I'm like other posters.  I see a pissing match and go somewhere the discussion is at least entertaining.  I'm not sure what the two of you are wanting to accomplish, but the reality is Donald Trump is a racist.  You are what you are and there is not point denying it.

I don't know if Correll is uneducated or totally stupid, but his strategies and those of Trump supporters hasn't been working of late.  Trump's numbers are dropping in the polls and even Trump's closest  friends are having buyer's remorse.  Add to that the numbers of high dollar talent that Trump has run off because they wouldn't kiss Trump's ass every day.  Trump thought because Vince McMahon did the Kiss My Ass Club where his wrestlers were forced to kiss his ass in front of audiences, it might work in politics.  

It don't.  And Correll would never go anywhere outside the confines of USM and make some of the charges he has, but rest assured I don't think a racist is the worst thing one can be in this world.  But, if you care about your cultural integrity, you should own it and stand up for it.  This back and forth with MAGA supporters over "_racism_" has about run its course.  The reason you don't see outright white supremacy and Nazi rallies, etc. as often as you saw a few years ago is that they traded in their Nazi garb for business suits and ties.  They coexist - even with blacks.  The KKK did a split back in the day, preferring Hillary Clinton for president:



			https://www.usnews.com/news/articles/2016-03-14/ku-klux-klan-grand-dragon-will-quigg-endorses-hillary-clinton-for-president
		


So, the first real racists in the United States came from the Democrats and the Ku Klux Klan.  It was with David Duke, who started his own version of the KKK, but kept reverting back to his Nazi roots on most other political ideology that permeates the Republican Party.  It's all okay because the left wing / liberal / Democrats have conned the white supremacy factions and now the political situation is the Republicans and Democrats being two hands washing each other.  Their differences are minuscule and when the whites are so ashamed to stand up for their race that they try to use disingenuous arguments, then white people have lost.  They can't see past Trump anyway; they have no long range plan; their hero a fat reprobate that was a Democrat until he wanted to make sure the Clinton's agenda was realized.  So, not that you know, maybe you two can find something that is at least entertaining.


----------

